# b14 suspension... dammit



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ok well about a month ago i replaced my struts/shocks on my 96 200sx se. before i did it was really handling like crap, major body roll. it was also very loud over bumps. now after i changed them it was fine for a lil bit. but now im getting major body roll again, and the front struts seem blown, its really harsh over bumps. i didnt have a torque wrench when i installed them so i was wondering if over torquing anything could cause this, or possibly under torquing. if so what parts should i check?
thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do u have a stock suspension, cuz u will get major body roll with a stock suspension.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

i riding with tokico strut/shocks and stock springs. i had intrax springs on before. but i hated the way it road. looked good but the ride was sh*tty.
now i have a great ride and a bit stiffer suspension, but whats looks when you have a sh*tty ride. only thing is the fender gap is there again.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> do u have a stock suspension, cuz u will get major body roll with a stock suspension.


umm ya, but i mean, if this is stock, how do they expect people to drive like this, i have to slow to like 30 to take soft cornors


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

makaveli said:


> umm ya, but i mean, if this is stock, how do they expect people to drive like this, i have to slow to like 30 to take soft cornors


buy a better car or a better suspsension.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This car was not meant for aggressive driving in it's OEM form.
It's a grocery getter, the sooner you realize it...the better.

Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

makaveli said:


> umm ya, but i mean, if this is stock, how do they expect people to drive like this, i have to slow to like 30 to take soft cornors


Is it the body roll that's bothering you, or do you feel the car actually losing traction when you turn?


----------

